# job for doctor not yet certified in dubai



## rocky2012 (May 22, 2012)

friends,
I'm a doctor from the Philippines wishing to get a job in dubai. I understand that one has to be MOH certified before one can practise in dubai. 
1. Can one apply first and in the process work for certification by taking the exam? 
2. Are there also cases of getting employment not as a doctor, but in a medically related field? Can you suggest jobs that I can apply for while I work for certification as doctor?

3. How long does it take to review and take the exam? Can it be taken anytime of year?
thanks.
rocky


----------



## tranquality (Nov 28, 2013)

Hi All,

I am new member to forum. Can somebody please guide me how can fresh doctors apply to work in UAE?
Much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

u need to get the haad licence, you can the paperwork yourself and usually get paid more as a salary as the company dont need to do it, or you can find a job and get them to help with paperwork but then they usually offer you a lower salary.


----------



## tranquality (Nov 28, 2013)

Thanks a lot busybee2, that was really helpful. Very much appreciated!


----------

